# Dual batteries



## A&M Snowplowing (Aug 10, 2004)

How hard is it too put a 2nd battery in a 1996 ram 2500. And how much is it to do.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You can get a battery tray for the right fender well from your Dodge dealer that will fit right in without drilling a single hole. There provisions on the tray to mount and thing you may have to move for the tray to fit.
It is a vary easy install.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

yo sno, is the positive on that battery wireless?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

lol, sur looks like it..... I get the batteries with top and side posts on them.
It makes it easer to hook up every thing. 

On that one, the top Neg is going to a ground, the side Neg & Pos are going directly to the other battery


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeah that's the way to set them up. Love duel post batterys for just that reason.


----------

